# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  hoax چیست ؟ (مقاله)

## whitehat

سلام
می خواستم این مقاله را در اینجا بگذارم .چون هر روز شاهد این هستم که هر از مدتی این پیام ها توسط بعضی از دوستان به صورت email یا pm فوروارد می شود. و تا حالا در اینجا به این موضوع پرداخته نشده .(البته به غیر از یکی از قوانین سایت که اسم hoax در آن وجود داشت)
Hoax  چیست؟
به متون زیر توجه کنید:
این نامه ای که به دست شما رسیده اولین بار توسط یک فرد نیوزلندی که در خواب حضرت عیسی را دیده و به نوشتن نامه امر شده .بعد از آن او این نامه را برای 7 نفر فرستاد و او پس از چند روز در یک بخت آزمایی مبلغ 100000$ برد ....
ویروس جدیدی به نامه سکتور صفر جدیدا در اینتر نت منتشر شده و e-mail ی با عنوان greeting برای شما فرستاده و با باز کردن آن سکتور صفر شما نوشته شده و کل هارد شما فرمت می شود ....
مخابرات ایران جدیدا برای کاربرانی از یاهو e-mail ی فرستاده که با باز کردن آن یک key logger بر روی کامپیوتر شما نصب شده و تمامی گفته های شما را به آدرس ....

شما در زندگی روز مره با شایعه برخورد کرده اید این شایعه در اینتر نت hoax نام دارد . در دنیای اینترنت این شایعه ها به دوصورت hoax و chain Letter وجود دارند .این شایعه ها برای هدف های خاصی نوشته می شوند .hoax  ها تلاش می کنند که شما حتما آنها را خوانده وشما را ترقیب می کند تا آنرا برای بقیه ارسال کنید . در این کار از روشهای مختلف مهندسی اجتماعی استفاده می کنند. بیشتر آنها از شما برای کمک به کسی دعوت می کنند مثلا به شما می گویند چطوری شما به یک دختر کوچولو که سرطان دارد و در حال مرگ است کمک نمی کنید؟ .یا شما را از یک ویروس بسیار خطرناک آگاه می کنند مثلا ویروسی جدیدا منتشر شده که با باز کردن آن مادر برد شما خواهد سوخت ! البته من قبول دارم بی اعتنایی به آنها سخته ولی غیر ممکن نیست وقتی بدانید چه ماهیتی دارد 
Chain letter ها هم تا حدی شبیه hoax ها هستند ولی از روشی دیگر برای متقاعد کردن شما برای forward کردن شما استفاده می کنند. Chain Letter ها مانند آن e-mail اولشان (اولین بار که نوشته شده)
شما را محترمانه دعوت به فرستادن آن برای دوستان خود می کند .این نامه ها معمولا شما را برای پولدار شدن دعوت می کند و یا می گوید که سرویسی در حال پولی شدن است و اگر این نامه را برای N نفر بفرستید شما مستثنی می شوید .یا برای فرستادن آن کمی چاشنی ترس را همراه آن می آمورد مثلا ویروسی که مانیتور را می سوزاند!
هدف آنها چیست ؟

 بیشتر آنها برای ایجاد ترافیک در یک mail server درست می شود نامه هایی که در آن از شما خواسته شده آنرا برای 10 نفر از دوستان خود forward  کنید یا همان پیغام را برای آنها Pm کنید .عده ای دیگر به منظور زیاد کردن باز دید کننده سایت خود نوشته می شوند یعنی به همراه خود لینکی می دهند.عده ای برای ضرر زدن به شما این کار را می کنند مثلا می گویند اگر فلان فایل در سیستم شما وجود داشت آن یک ویروس است و آنرا (در عین اینکه یکی از فایهای حیاتی سیستم شما است) از بین ببرید .و یا بعضی از آنها قصد گرفتن پول را از شما دارند که یک شماره حساب با آن می باشد. 
طریقه شناسایی این پیام ها :
اولین چیزی که باید به آن دقت کنید درخواست فرستادن این نامه به چند نفر از دوستانتان است .این به منزله پرچم قرمز رنگی است که با بلند کردن آن شما را از ماهیت خود آگاه می کند. در hoax ها همیشه دو چیز بارز است .
1)	معمولا hoax ها برای اثبات واقعی بودن خود یک دلیل تخصصی ارائه می کنند و همچنین از کلماتی برای باور کردن شما ارئه می کنند.به مثال زیر توجه کنید.
"...if the program is not stopped, the computer's processor will be placed in an nth-complexity infinite binary loop which can severely damage the processor...".
براحتی و با کمی فکر می تواند فهمید که افتادن در حلقه بینهایت همیشه در پروسسور برای انجام فعالیت خود لازم است پس نمی تواند یک حلقه به آن صدمه بزند!
2)	معمولا برای مهم جلوه دادن خود منبع خبر را یک شرکت یا فرد معروفی که همه انرا می شناسند معرفی می کنند.ولی لینکی ک ان مطلب در آن است را نمی دهند.مثلا بنابه اعلان شرکت یاهو .... 
طریقه شناسایی chainletter  ها به گونه ای دیگر است .اصولا آنها از سه قسمت تشکیل شده اند.
1)	hook :  این قسمت در اصل عنوان نامه را تشکیل  میدهد . همانطور که از نام ان پیداست به صورت یک قلاب عمل می کند تا شما را به خواندن کل نامه تشویق کند .hook ها معمولا با عناوینی گول زننده وجود دارد مثلا : "تجارت بدون سرمایه" و"پولدار شدن در یک قدمی شما است" یا ... بیشترین عناوین آنها خبر از پولدار شدن شما به آسانی می باشد .البته عناوین دیگری نیز برای آنها به کار می روند مانند "خطر" "هشدارویروس خطرناک جدید" "دختر کوچکی در حال مرگ است" .که در واقع برای خواندن این نامه توسط شما بار میرود.
2)	Threat : که بدنه اصلی را تشکیل می دهد .وقتی شما اصطلاحا به قلاب افتادید این قسمت برای هشدار به شما بکار می رود یعنی در صورتی که این نامه را پیش خود نگه دارید ممکن است به دردسر بیفتید یا ... .بعضی دیگر این ار را با خواهش و تمنا و با به بازی گرفتن احساسات انجام می دهند . و یا حتی در این قسمت می توانند با استفاده از اطلاعات تکنیکی شما را به انجام کاری وادار کنند.
3)	Request :  خب این قسمت با توجه به توضیحات گذشته معلوم است .در انتهای این نامه ها از شما می خواهند که انرا forward کنید.
نتیجه گیری : اگر نامه یا PM یا هر چیزی  که تشخیص دادی یک hoax است به دست شما رسید .نه تنها آنرا forward نکنید بلکه سریعا آنرا پاک کنید .از هشدار هایی هم که به شما می دهد واهمه نداشته باشید .:wink: کافی است کمی بر روی آنها فکر کرده و یا به سایت های  antivirus مراجعه کنید.

امیدوارم که این مطالب مفید واقع شده باشد .(لطفا در نظر خواهی شرکت کنید  :oops: با تشکر)
این مقاله از روی چند سایت و به صورت تحقیق جمع آوری شده.ولی عمده مطالب از سایتهای زیر است:
http://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/hoaxes/hoax.asp
http://www.vmyths.com

برای دیدن لیستی از Hoax های معروف به سایت زیر مراجعه کنید.
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/hoax.html
موفق باشید

----------


## Inprise

:flower:

----------


## M-Gheibi

کلاه سفید جان ممنون مفید بود :)

----------


## houtanal

> مخابرات ایران جدیدا برای کاربرانی از یاهو e-mail ی فرستاده که با باز کردن آن یک key logger بر روی کامپیوتر شما نصب شده و تمامی گفته های شما را به آدرس ....


این شایعه خیلی پیچید به طوری که چند تا از دوستام برام آفلاین گذاشتن اما فکر نکنم مخابرات اگر بخواد این کارو بکنه احتیاج به این کارا داشته باشه چون اکثر ISP ها دارن از مخابرات لیزد میگیرن بنابراین Gateway دست مخابراته
 :تشویق:   :heart:  :flower:

----------


## Gladiator

> چون اکثر ISP ها دارن از مخابرات لیزد میگیرن بنابراین Gateway دست مخابراته


  :P 

اینجوریام نیست که تو فکر میکنی .

----------


## houtanal

> اینجوریام نیست که تو فکر میکنی


  :متفکر:  خب یا از ICP ها می گیرند یا از مخابرات(درسته؟)فکر نکنم دیگه الان کسی جرات دیش گذاشتن داشته باشه

----------


## Gladiator

فرض کن همه از مخابرات بگیرن ٬ باز هم اینجوریام نیست . اگر دوست داشتی یه PM بذار تا بهت بگم چجوریاست .

----------


## jirjirakk

خوب همین جا بگو چی جوریاس :(

----------


## Farshad Paydar

whitehat عزیز . دستت درد نکنه . خیلی مفید بود . من همین امروز قبل از اینکه مقاله شما رو ببینم اون قضیه مخابرات رو تو همین سایت و تو یه تاپیک دیگه خوندم و تو orkut برای همه دوستام فرستادمش. 
 :oops:  :oops:  :oops: 
خدا از سر تقصیرات همه بگذره.

----------


## Nightbat

:تشویق:

----------


## Farshad Paydar

14 + 85 = 100 
 :o  :o  :o  :shock:  :shock:  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## M-Gheibi

شما اگر همین الآن با استفاده از ماشین حساب  عدد 100 را بر 14 (تعداد نظرات فعلی) هست تقسیم کنی عدد زیر بدست می آید.
7.1428571428571428571428571428571
حالا این عدد را در 2 (نظرات بلی) و 12 (نظرات خیر) ضرب کن تا به ترتیب اعداد زیر بدست آید.
85.714285714285714285714285714286
و
14.285714285714285714285714285714
اعداد نشان داده شده٬ مقدار گرد شده اعداد بدست آمده است. البته میشد 85 رو 86 هم نوشت.

----------


## Farshad Paydar

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت مدیر بخش عزیز.
من خودم هم می دونستم مساله از چه قراره . اما خوب فکر میکنم بهتر باشه که
85.714285714285714285714285714286
به عدد 86 رند میشد و 
14.285714285714285714285714285714
به 14.
البته من قصد الکی گیر دادن نیستم . اما فکر میکنم حتی یه مساله به این کوچکی هم خوبه که برطرف بشه .فکر میکنم یه همچین سایت خوبی باید تا اونجا که میشه بی نقص باشه.ضمنا فکر نمیکنم برطرف کردن این مساله مشکل باشه.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

:تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   به همه :kaf:

----------

